# Wait Time For Newbies Youtube Links To Show?



## ezduzit (Jul 29, 2019)

I couldn't find it in the FAQs or other help topics.



How long does it generally take before they appear in the thread and how many of those does it take before they show when posted?


----------



## taxlady (Jul 29, 2019)

I don't know if there is a wait time for newbies. When I post a YouTube link, it shows up right away. If you want to embed the video, you have to use the URL of the YouTube page that the video is on. Using the URL that YouTube provides when you click "share", doesn't embed the video.

For example, this is what happens when I just paste the "share URL" into my reply:

https://youtu.be/RV9nz1qlY64

This is what happens when I link it:

https://youtu.be/RV9nz1qlY64

And this is what happens when I just paste the URL of the YouTube page with the video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV9nz1qlY64&list=PL674E76450DFCEA0A&index=59&t=0s

I hope that helps.


----------



## ezduzit (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks for the reply, but I posted two of them Friday evening and got sort of a pop-up message that said something to the effect of there is a wait time so that they can be screened first, which happens on some other sites as well.


Edited to add: I see them now. Don't know how quick they did show up, probably not as long as I thought it took!


I embedded them wrong and did a quick scroll of the thread and didn't see the YouTube freeze-frame as seen in your post.
I dragged the URL into the post/compose box.
All's well now.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 29, 2019)

Glad you figured it out.


----------

